

Show HN: Wakeup.io - Free Online Wake-up Call Service - thomasreggi
https://wakeup.io

======
dubcanada
What an excellent way to spam people!

I just sent my friend 200+ wake up calls in 5 minutes. I really hope it calls
him 200 times.

And it's free.

~~~
dubcanada
Apparently you get text messages letting you know you subscribed, and you can
just reply stop to block them. He just yelled at me when he got 200 text
messages in a row.

~~~
ToastyMallows
What about a land line?

EDIT: They don't do anything for land line users, just tried it on my land
line phone. Great spam tool indeed :/

~~~
niftylettuce
you can call the number to cancel or block the service, it's listed at
[https://wakeup.io](https://wakeup.io)

~~~
ToastyMallows
I know but that's after you know you've been signed up because you received a
call at 1AM. How do they let land line users know they've been signed up?

------
Miyamoto
How are the owners affording these costs? Sending calls and text messages
isn't free obviously.

Or are they selling our information?

From the terms:

 _We use your personal information to operate, maintain, and improve our
sites, products, and services._

That could be interpreted pretty loosely.

------
cmaxwe
I tried to schedule a wake up for 12:50pm and it said I am getting a call at
12:50am. FML

------
zoul
Why is this better than setting up an alarm?

~~~
jswhitten
It would be good for people who don't have an alarm on their phone.

Can you set the wakeup call for 20 years ago?

------
chapel
I see there is no information about cost. Are there any plans to charge, and
if so what would you charge?

Maybe a $25-$35 year plan would make sense depending on how often the wakeup
calls are needed.

~~~
jonahx
I'm guessing there might be advertising along with your call.

"Good morning! And be sure to check out new McDonald's value meal..."

------
buremba
It could be a nice spam tool.

------
xofer
What keeps people from entering someone else's number here?

~~~
slig
New idea: prank.io. You pay $1 and enter your friends number and it'll call
him/she between 2am and 5am couple of times.

edit: friend who was pranked can pay $5 to discover who was the asshole.

~~~
ben1040
And have it warn your friend it'll randomly call them in the middle of the
night, and offer them the opportunity to pay $2 to call it off.

------
niftylettuce
You can now cancel the wake-up calls by dialing 857-254-9253.

